# Banjo's cat tree came today!



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

hmmm, what is this??



















i think i like it!










nomnomnom














































can we keep the box too please??




























so glad that he loves it so much!! he is sleeping in the little house right now

:luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cutest picture!!










Great cat tree!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Great pictures!
Looks like Banjo is totally enthralled with his new condo living :luv


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

We have the exact same tree! We've had it for about 4 years and it's still going strong. Murphy sleeps on the top level for hours every morning. Clearly your kitty loves it!


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

That's so cute! I'm glad he liked it!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Marie, thats my favorite picture too! it's like he is hugging it telling me how much he loves it!! lol




October said:


> We have the exact same tree! We've had it for about 4 years and it's still going strong. Murphy sleeps on the top level for hours every morning. Clearly your kitty loves it!


Yeah i got this one because of all the great reviews, everyone says it is real durable, and it was a bargain!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

That's one happy grateful kitty


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

More pics!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

I have the same cat tree, too.  He looks so happy!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

OhMyGosh, Banjo is so cute! He looks like such a cuddlebug. And I *want* that tree!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Awww, he loves it! In one of those pics, he looks like he's hugging it. So CUTE!


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Banjo is a very beautiful cat! I am glad that he likes his tree so much! My kitty would be jealous if she would see this tree :wolfie


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

How much is that tree? Pinky needs one, turns out she's a climbing cat -_- oh noeeez


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It looks like that tree is currently $109 on Armarket.com. Such a good deal compared to places like PetSmart!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

October said:


> It looks like that tree is currently $109 on Armarket.com. Such a good deal compared to places like PetSmart!


I went to allpetfurniture.com, it was 89.00, plus at the time that I ordered they had a 10% off code, plus free shipping!! I only paid $80.05. I can't believe the prices they charge in the store, especially considering the quality


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

shan841 said:


> I went to allpetfurniture.com, it was 89.00, plus at the time that I ordered they had a 10% off code, plus free shipping!! I only paid $80.05. I can't believe the prices they charge in the store, especially considering the quality



Yeah, that's about what I paid on Amazon.com last April - free shipping, too. Definitely worth it to shop around for the best prices.


----------

